

Mixely – An offline social network - okcoker

I&#x27;ve been working on this side project on and off for about 2 years now. We are kinda keeping things exclusive for now but we already have over 300 users mostly by inviting people from communities like this to join and provide feedback.<p>If you&#x27;re a curious person or just an early adopter of new things, let us know what you think about http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mixely.com&#x2F;.<p>There&#x27;s also a medium article that goes more in depth here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@razmakhin&#x2F;friendship-for-everyone-d320be21fdee<p>Thanks,
Sean
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized. You'd be better off posting a story with the
url, then adding your text as a comment to the thread.

However, people here are more likely to respond favorably if there's something
they can try now (without requesting an invite) or at least some in-depth
detail about it.

~~~
okcoker
Thanks for the tip.

------
marioluigi
Clickable - [http://mixely.com/](http://mixely.com/)

Article on Mixely - [https://medium.com/@razmakhin/friendship-for-
everyone-d320be...](https://medium.com/@razmakhin/friendship-for-
everyone-d320be21fdee)

~~~
okcoker
Thank you sir!

------
phantom_oracle
This reads like a hybrid of meetup.com...

The description of "An offline social network" will make some folks think of
something else entirely.

Maybe another description without the word "social" or "offline" might work.

~~~
FlopV
Phantom_oracle, I've been looking for your contact info to ask you about your
experience with a part time recruiter. What's the best way to get in touch
with you?

------
josephschmoe
This is a brilliant idea - I just have this feeling something terrible is
going to happen as a result of the scaling process. Something about posting
event details to a public place...

~~~
okcoker
Thanks, I’m glad you like it.

That’s an even stronger concern with geolocation-type technologies that show
your physical location live. It can get of creepy quickly, but I'm 100% with
you. That being said, it's easier not to do something because you're worried
something bad might happen. Take more risks :)

------
marioluigi
The website does not give any details on how this works. Neither does the
About page.

~~~
okcoker
Good point. Thanks for the feedback!

